# what happened here



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

What was this guy thinking??

I found the pic on "another" website. I was so amused I had to copy it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"Wow, the oddest things happen when your taking a dump."


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have seen some really messed up stuff out west that poachers do. Either sombody poached it or that deer just wasnt watching where it was going. To bad that was a decent .buck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You really think poachers would go through that much effort to drop it in a crack? Tough call...I'd say he slipped.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dunno thats what I thought.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe he took up repelling and just couldn't hack it? :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Maybe there was a doe on the other side.


----------

